# Anyone from PA?



## mswoo877 (Feb 26, 2004)

Is anyone here from Monroe county PA with young children? Its hard to go to playgroups and stuff like that with IBS-D. They all think you are nuts when you have to "run" pardon the pun. Alot of times my child has to miss it becasuse I can't go. So I was thinking we could start a playgroup for our kids we understand each other and you'd be in an enviroment you could trust if you have to run to the loo.


----------



## Lori99 (Nov 12, 2003)

That is a GREAT idea I wish I lived closer to you becasue i too feel bad for my daughter at times. And most people dont understand what its like and how hard it can be.


----------



## mswoo877 (Feb 26, 2004)

I know and it is sad some of the mothers get so catty with me because I have to leave or I don't participate in everything.


----------

